# Experiment



## allie (Jun 30, 2006)

I bought a pork butt a few days ago and decided to experiment with it.  Now remember, we don't have a smoker right now so I am using the oven.  I know it's going to be missing that smokey flavor but that can't be helped right now.

I took the butt and rubbed it with a mix of chipotle grilling seasoning (very hot with habaneros), cumin, cinnamon, and garlic powder.  Then I put just a bit of apple cider vinegar in the roasting pan and stuck in in a 300 degree oven.  I figure I'll check it in an hour and a half or so and maybe baste it with the drippings. 

I hope it turns out.  After I get a taste of the meat, I'll decide what type of sauce if any it needs for some pulled pork sammies.


----------



## allie (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh yeah, just wanted to add, I know this technically isn't barbecue.  I just had no idea where else on the boards to put it.  Any ideas are welcome!  I'm always open to trying new things, in fact, almost every meal is an adventure here.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 30, 2006)

It'll be fine Allie.  I had a BBQ sandwich over at a friends house a couple weeks ago that was pretty dang good!  And his wife made it in a crock pot!  :ack:


----------



## allie (Jun 30, 2006)

I've seen a lot of recipes for crock pot bbq sandwiches but haven't tried it.  I usually just boil the butt and then the sauce is the only flavoring.  Got kind of sick of that so decided to attempt something new.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 30, 2006)

allie said:
			
		

> I've seen a lot of recipes for crock pot bbq sandwiches but haven't tried it.  *I usually just boil the butt *and then the sauce is the only flavoring.  Got kind of sick of that so decided to attempt something new.



That's a first!  Never heard of boiling a butt before!  I'm sure the oven route will be 100% better!  This reminds me of the one time when a buddy and I were frying a turkey one night and attempted to fry a butt.  Ummmm, don't!  It came out of the oil black and crispy and was not very paletable.


----------



## allie (Jun 30, 2006)

When I was getting it ready to cook, I told my daughter, "I think I'm going to try something different with my butt tonight."  She just started laughing and said, "Mom you need to watch out who you say that around, they might get crazy ideas on what you're talking about."  She's 12 going on 18 you know.  LOL

I don't know why I started boiling them.  Maybe because in my dad's Brunswick Stew recipe you boil the butt.  It's sure easy to pull that way.....just falls apart.  My family likes it but it's a bit too mushy really.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 1, 2006)

allie said:
			
		

> I've seen a lot of recipes for crock pot bbq sandwiches but haven't tried it.  I usually just boil the butt and then the sauce is the only flavoring.  Got kind of sick of that so decided to attempt something new.



Allie, if I am doing tamales, that is how I  to prepare the pork. Then I sauce it with either mole or enchilada sauce (home made of course! :!: )


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 1, 2006)

I have to admit it  .  I have done stove top butts at the fire house.  I cut them up and put it in a large pot with apple juice, vinager and some seasoning and boiled the stuffing out of it.  Came out okay.  Nothing like the smoke flavor you get out of an offset but it passed for food that day.


----------



## allie (Jul 1, 2006)

It worked very well.  It wasn't too dry but wasn't really mushy either and had a decent bark as well.  I did end up saucing it but didn't go my usual route.  I completely made up a new sauce and even wrote it down with measurements as close as I could get.  It went over very well, the only thing I'll do differently next time is use a bit more of the chipotle seasonings because it needed just a bit more heat.

Here's the sauce, remember these are estimations in measuring as I don't measure and just play around with stuff till I get the taste I'm looking for.

1/2 cup ketchup
1/4 cup yellow mustard
1/8 cup vinegar
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup maple syrup
5 dashes Worcerstershire sauce
1/2 med. onion, minced

I just combined it, tasted it, cooked it on the stove for a while until boiling and onion was getting tender, tasted again to see if it needed any more tweaking.

Not too bad, and I can just imagine how it would be with a smoked butt.


----------



## jap1148 (Jul 1, 2006)

*Sounds good*

The sauce sounds really good.  Couldn't you add a small amount of liquid smoke for the flavor you're looking for?  Not too much, but may give it a similar flavor to smoking it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 1, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I have to admit it  .  I have done stove top butts at the fire house.  I cut them up and put it in a large pot with apple juice, vinager and some seasoning and boiled the stuffing out of it.  Came out okay.  Nothing like the smoke flavor you get out of an offset but it passed for food that day.



YOU are an atrocity to mankind!!

Respectfully,
Jim Morgan


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 1, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I have to admit it  .  I have done stove top butts at the fire house.  I cut them up and put it in a large pot with apple juice, vinager and some seasoning and *boiled the stuffing out of it*.  Came out okay.  Nothing like the smoke flavor you get out of an offset but it passed for food that day.



Someone get a rope.


----------



## Griff (Jul 2, 2006)

I got the rope. Where's the tree?

Griff


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 2, 2006)

Liquid smoke has been a long unsought ingredient for many years in the barbecue world, A little goes a long way, Just a teaspoon in a pint of apple juice will give you that extra flavor that some KCBS judges are looking for. Just as parboiling ribs, Secret is to par simmer them in a brine, That way you get a perfect smoke ring every time, No need for a big dollar smoker when you have a spray bottle, A little liquid smoke, And a grill at a cook off. Or you can make the same thing in a oven! Come on boys and girls, Pony up and admit that some of your best barbecue was done this way. They seem to come out best on a gas grill, Not natural gas, But LP works the best. Hay, I saw one on sale at Wally World for $89.00 What a bargain.
Best of luck to all at your next cook off.
Chris AKA Pigs  :grin:


----------



## allie (Jul 2, 2006)

Normally I do put just a splash of liquid smoke in my sauce at least if not in a marinade for the meat.  Les used the last of it on some burgers he cooked over gas and forgot to tell me.  Oh well, I'll try it the next time.  
It would be so much easier if he had the time to get us a smoker going.  LOL  He has the tanks he's going to use but has to find time to do the rest of it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 2, 2006)

Whodda thunk, all they needed was a bottle of apple juice and liquid smoke.  I just threw out all my smokers and grills, I'm doing my meat in the oven for now on!  My wife thanks you Chris!


----------



## DaleP (Jul 2, 2006)

makes me wonder what ever happened to the McRib.

I have deep fried butts before that were injected with a butter garlic sauce. Good Eats. But I like it smoked.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 2, 2006)

DaleP said:
			
		

> makes me wonder what ever happened to the McRib.
> 
> I have deep fried butts before that were injected with a butter garlic sauce. Good Eats. But I like it smoked.



I luved the McRib!     I tried a DF butt one time with bad results!!  Didn't inject, that may be the secret!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 2, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Dale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you used the wrong batter? You did batter it Raiiiighttt? :-X


----------



## Finney (Jul 2, 2006)

Geez-us.... #-o   I go away for a couple of days and you people are boiling, crock potting, and deep frying butts.    What am I going to do with you?  

"You need me"...  "You don't know how to do anything".

"You don't know how to hit a ball, or fish... or anything"... 8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 2, 2006)

OH MY GOD :ack:  :faint:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 2, 2006)

You never know till you try something!!  Just ask the fat chicks, they're good for something........................once.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 2, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> You never know till you try something!!  Just ask the fat chicks, they're good for something........................once.


They need lovin' too


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 2, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad someone else here's experienced a "Jumbo"!!  You're a team player "Poofie"!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 2, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad someone else here's experienced a "Jumbo"!!  You're a team player "Poofie"![/quote:dbyaonkb]
I never said I experienced a  :lmao: "Jumbo"  
But i've had a few that would make an onion cry :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 2, 2006)

It's the barbecue section you sick #@$%!  Get back on topic.


----------



## Finney (Jul 2, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> It's the barbecue section you sick #@$%!  Get back on topic.


You forgot the "s" on the end of "#@$%". #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 2, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not necessarily. He may have done the ! and forgotten the ! .


----------



## Finney (Jul 2, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not necessarily. He may have done the ! and forgotten the ! .[/quote:17gns9rv]
I pondered on that... but it did seem that he meant to show excitement so I thought that the "!" was a "!", and he forgot the "s".  But maybe you are right... the "!" was supposed to be the "s", and he did indeed for get the "!".


----------

